# Keypad entry



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just the dead bolt.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> I want to change out our existing door lock and dead bolt to the one below. Does the keypad entry mainly replace the deadbolt or both door locks? I am trying to figure out how it fits.
> 
> <img src="http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43347"/>


So you would still need a key essentially for the bottom lock? It's mainly for our son who might forget his key when he comes home after school.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The bottom knob can be removed, remove the shaft that connect the key lock to the inside knob that locks it to disable it.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

joecaption said:


> The bottom knob can be removed, remove the shaft that connect the key lock to the inside knob that locks it to disable it.


I just want the new keypad entry to cover the deadbolt and the bottom knob inside and out.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is the style you want http://www.lowes.com/pd_2890-352-FE...bs+Locks_4294766376__s?Ntt=schlage&facetInfo=


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Here is the style you want http://www.lowes.com/pd_2890-352-FE365+V+CAM+716+ACC_4294766376__?productId=3402250&Ntt=schlage&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Exterior%2BDoor%2BKnobs%2BLocks_4294766376__s%3FNtt%3Dschlage&facetInfo=


Dont like that one. If I choose to go without tge keypad do they make a style that covers the top and bottom locks?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There are, but you have to look at commercial locksets. Go to Schlage.com and choose Business.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> There are, but you have to look at commercial locksets. Go to Schlage.com and choose Business.


If anything I think I just need to replace the deadbolt and get one that has a switch inside instead of me having to put the key in to unlock it from the inside...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Check out smarthome.com also. A friend of ours has one that replaced the deadbolt and it comes in handy for her daughter & when we need to go over there to drop something off, or I have to fix her Internet or tv setup. No having to worry about getting a key with them.

There are some out there that use the z-wave tech, and can interface with a third party website like Oourhomespaces.com, etc and you can track when someone comes or goes, or disable it completely from your smartphone, change the lock code, etc.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Check out smarthome.com also. A friend of ours has one that replaced the deadbolt and it comes in handy for her daughter & when we need to go over there to drop something off, or I have to fix her Internet or tv setup. No having to worry about getting a key with them.
> 
> There are some out there that use the z-wave tech, and can interface with a third party website like Oourhomespaces.com, etc and you can track when someone comes or goes, or disable it completely from your smartphone, change the lock code, etc.


I liked it until I seen that it takes batteries.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dinosaur1 said:


> I liked it until I seen that it takes batteries.


That is how they work. Even the keycard units at hotels, motels on the doors use batteries.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> That is how they work. Even the keycard units at hotels, motels on the doors use batteries.


People with kids like me....big downside to that.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The batteries actually last like a year or so, so no biggie.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> The batteries actually last like a year or so, so no biggie.


I know but I have to think about the worst case scenario too.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Worst case, you have to use a key. It would be the same with a conventional door lock.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I have key pad entry on the deadbolt only. Door knob does not lock. I used to fix doors after break in s and realize that both locking is not needed. If they break in the deadbolt the locking knob is not going to stop them!

The batteries last over a year and if you change them say every 6 months should not be a problem. As other poster said you should have a key as back-up. I actually do not have a key for the key pad, but for the other door if needed.


----------

